# every-other-day poop schedule for 2-week-old



## taffywelsh (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all
My little baby, only 2 weeks old, has a nervewracking poop schedule. She only poops about every other day, and, while it is plenty of poop (in terms of quantity) and the correct yellow color (in terms of quality), it kind of makes me nervous. The baby's doctor didn't seem concerned, she just said that if she doesn't poop for three days, use a glycerine suppository. Apparently it is ok for the baby to poop so infrequently although the baby book says she ought to have 10 a day?
The baby is 6 lbs 2 oz, and has been frequently weighed and judged to be gaining about an ounce a day, which I have been assured is a good rate of weight gain.
Has anybody else seen something like this?
thanks!
TW
ps. wets plenty of diapers, though


----------



## HonkyTonka (Nov 18, 2009)

I would be a little concerned - but I'm a worrier. Is your Doc familiar with bfed infants? How often does she projectile vomit?

From Jack Newman's website:
Some breastfed babies, after the first three to four weeks of life, may suddenly change their stool pattern from many each day, to one every three days or even less. Some babies have gone as long as 20 days or more without a bowel movement. As long as the baby is otherwise well, and the stool is the usual pasty or soft, yellow movement, this is not constipation and is of no concern. No treatment is necessary or desirable, because no treatment is necessary or desirable for something that is normal.

Any baby between five and 21 days of age who does not pass at least one substantial bowel movement within a 24 hour period should be seen at the breastfeeding clinic the same day if possible, but certainly within a couple of days. If this same baby is soaking at least 6 heavy wet diapers (see #3, Urination), then baby is most likely fine and getting enough. Generally, and only as a general rule, small, infrequent bowel movements during this time period mean insufficient intake. There are definitely some exceptions and everything may be fine, but it is better to check.


----------



## taffywelsh (Jul 2, 2010)

they are infrequent, but NOT small!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

fine - dd#2 was the same way. breastmilk is highly digestible!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

This may be useful. http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/L...Jan98p123.html

While infrequent poops in a 2 weeks old can be normal for some babies, it is often a sign of breastfeeding issues. Check out the link which may give you some more info about your baby to decide if this is normal or not for you.

And Happy Babymoon!


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Assuming baby is exclusively breastfed, and I felt baby was eating well enough, urinating enough, and wasn't overly fussy I probably wouldn't worry about every other day.

My first two kids eventually fell into a once-a-week or so poop schedule though it was certainly later than at two weeks of age. I just don't remember exactly when they did that.

By 6 or 7 weeks of age, this little guy - my 4 mo - had already spaced his poops several days apart and has since gone as long as 11 days at probably around 3 mo. That one, when it came, was quite impressive.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

If your baby is breast fed it is VERY normal. As long as your getting plenty of wet diapers and you little one is gaining weight there is no issue with pooping every other day OR ever 3 or 4 days IF they are breast fed. I have had one of mine go 6 days ( talk about a huge poop THEN) DS2 was an every other day pooper for months. DS3 did every other day for a few weeks then like 8x a day for a while. Really dont worry unless they are crampy/gassy and go more then a week breastfed babies utilize nearly every component of the milk without much waste at all.

Edit to add.. If your baby is gaining an oz a day thats perfect


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I nearly drove myself nuts with number 1 worrying about his poop and he pooped once every 4 days or so. He peed a lot and was gaining and despite LCs, nurses, moms, my doctor, Dr. Newman himself telling me to chill, I think I still weighed him and counted diapers til he was 4 months old. He's 5 now, poops like a champion and perfectly healthy. Don't be me. If baby is otherwise healthy and gaining, don't drive yourself nuts about a bunch of...well...shit.


----------

